
Mementos of a Forgotten Frontier - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/mementos-forgotten-frontier
======
Latteland
Thanks for posting that. It's a reminder that there weren't a few bad actors
pushing the idea of slavery in the south. the views were widespread.

------
lord_ring_11
Come on. Yet another political/social piece.

~~~
sctb
Could you please stop breaking this guideline?

> _Please don 't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is
> spam or off-topic, flag it._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

